# Fuel tank capacity?



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

What is the capacity of the Oakmont fuel tank on the 3l Peugeot please

Wups

MODERATOR NOTE:
I've changed the title of this topic to better reflect the subject matter.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

90 litres, but there is a 120 litre option from Fiat. Not sure if Puegoet do it also. It will not like carrying it in reverse though. :roll: 

Ron


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

ob1 said:


> 90 litres, but there is a 120 litre option from Fiat. Not sure if Puegoet do it also. It will not like carrying it in reverse though. :roll:
> 
> Ron


Thanks for that Obi

Wups


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Would that be a sexy fuel tank Wupert or a mega sexy fuel tank? phew its such hard work thinking up these innuendos! snigger

Greenie :lol:


----------

